# G5 qui fait trois bips puis soufflerie



## powerxav (15 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous, ce matin mon G5 ne démarre pas, il fait 3 bip genre ligne occupée du téléphone puis les ventilos se mettent en route à fond et rien ne part. Je l'ai débranché puis ensuite remis en route mais rien n'y fait. Je penche pour un problème de hard puisque le DD n'a même pas le temps de se lancer


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

les 3 beeps sont signe de souci matosse
(ici sans doute lié à la RAM)

voir l'ancienne page d'aide là dessus
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1547?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## powerxav (15 Mai 2014)

Ok merci je vais démonter les barrettes et rédémarrer au fur et a mesure pour voir celle ou celles qui bug

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------

C'est bien ça une barrette morte. Merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

powerxav a dit:


> -
> 
> C'est bien ça une barrette morte. Merci


ok
donc "résolu"?

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider et dès maintenant!

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## powerxav (15 Mai 2014)

C'est fait, merci de ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

j'imagine que tu connais les BONS vendeurs de ram
( gaffe avec les offres fumeuses  sur site à la ibêê ou ministeredeprice ou autre pasiboncoin et zamemazone)


----------



## powerxav (15 Mai 2014)

ça fait pas mal d'année que je prends du matériel chez may et pas de déception, là pour le coup les barrettes étaient en place à l'achat, ça va faire 10 ans maintenant


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

powerxav a dit:


> ça fait pas mal d'année que je prends du matériel chez m&#8230;ay et pas de déception, là pour le coup les barrettes étaient en place à l'achat, ça va faire 10 ans maintenant&#8230;


A ce propos
beaucoup des barrettes chez m***y  ( macway pour ne pas le citer)
 ont une garantie trèèèès longue ( 10 ans ou à vie)
ca pourrait marcher
( mébon , faut avoir envie de faire toute la procédure)

edit 
je viens de comprendre?
 c'est pas des barrettes macway , mais des appeul d'origine?
enfin bref tu sais où cliquer


----------



## powerxav (15 Mai 2014)

Je ne savais pas, mais qui reste fiable en pièces mac aujourd'hui ? car je ne vois pas grand monde sur le marché


----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2014)

powerxav a dit:


> Je ne savais pas, mais qui reste fiable en pièces mac aujourd'hui ? car je ne vois pas grand monde sur le marché



OWC le TOP


----------



## mani1405 (22 Mai 2014)

Owc est le mieux niveaux qualité prix


----------



## powerxav (22 Mai 2014)

D'ailleurs je viens de voir leurs disques SSD, ils sont bluffant en terme de rapidité et bien placés au niveau prix pour leur marque.


----------

